# Warning: Fake Deathadders around



## Ino.

As I already posted in the Deathadder Megathread: I recently ordered a new Deathadder 3.5G and received a fake version. I have now bought an original Razer Deathadder 3.5G and did some side-by-side comparison between the two.

Left side is the fake, right side is original



Fake contents


Original contents


Different cable length, fake is shorter


Different USB connector, lower is original


Side-by-side, left is original. Note that the sidebuttons stick out a lot less on the original one.


Lower edge of fake DA, note the little edge from the bad injection molding tool


This is the original shell


Better view of the edge on the fake one


Mousewheel on fake


Mousewheel on original


Sensor of the fake one, hard to see, but it's off center. Also note the quality of the plastic


Compare the plastic of the fake above to the original in this picture


Also the mousefeet are bad on the fake.

I didn't open the mouse up, because I intend to send it back. But I did test it with Enotus Mouse Test: *Max Speed 0.5 m/s!* So it must be a very cheap sensor. It also felt like 800 DPI max.

This mouse was bought via a third party Amazon trader in Germany.


----------



## eXXon

Wow, So if I order a DA through amazon, I might get a fake one? did the fake one cost as much as the original? how can this be avoided during ordering it online?

Thanks for the info btw, +rep


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Wow, So if I order a DA through amazon, I might get a fake one? did the fake one cost as much as the original? how can this be avoided during ordering it online?
> Thanks for the info btw, +rep


Well, it was sold by a third party vendor (MULTI SM), and it was cheaper. Amazon in Germany doesn't even sell DAs at the moment, only via third party. This one I bought was available for 37,99€, normally it's at least 50€. The original one in the photos cost me 60€, but that's because I ordered from a well known shop and didn't want to risk getting a fake one again


----------



## Crooksy

Wow, that's crazy. I wonder how many people have been caught out by it so far. Does it work?

I can imagine a lot of newer people to their products not being able to tell the difference between the two. From the photos anyway, it might be even more obvious in the flesh.


----------



## ZareliMan

May this explains why so many people complain about the quality of the newest razer products.

The non-gold plated connector is maybe the best way to identify them.


----------



## eXXon

Shouldn't Razer be involved in this? have you contacted them?


----------



## Falknir

Nice job finding out about the fake Deathadders.


----------



## andrew grp

I'm amazed how similar they look if you hadn't taken those close ups. I swear, when I was watching the first few photos I though you were just lunatic


----------



## Bullveyr

The Shop Feedback has one negative entry where the customer says he got fake Sony headphones


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Wow, that's crazy. I wonder how many people have been caught out by it so far. Does it work?
> I can imagine a lot of newer people to their products not being able to tell the difference between the two. From the photos anyway, it might be even more obvious in the flesh.


It works, yes, but very badly. 0.5 m/s is just so bad...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Shouldn't Razer be involved in this? have you contacted them?


I told the vendor that he sold me a fake, I don't know if he'll contact Razer with that information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullveyr*
> 
> The Shop Feedback has one negative entry where the customer says he got fake Sony headphones


Really? I should have checked more than the last 5 reviews


----------



## Bullveyr

@Ino.

That review is from October 31., so you maybe ordered it before that.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Did they make fake drivers also? Not that I would dare to install them


----------



## Chris13002

Wow, nice find! +rep


----------



## immakulate

This needs to be reported to wherever you purchased from and I would contact the BBB or similar agency wherever you live to notify them. I would also send razer an e-mail or a phone call.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immakulate*
> 
> This needs to be reported to wherever you purchased from and I would contact the BBB or similar agency wherever you live to notify them. I would also send razer an e-mail or a phone call.


If I'm not mistaken they are actually allowed to make these fake copies in china or they will just look the other way


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> Did they make fake drivers also? Not that I would dare to install them


Didn't touch the CD that came with it, but it did not work with the original drivers.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absent*
> 
> Chinese, how surprising.


Please learn to read the trader is in Germany.








This is a very good fake can barely tell.


----------



## mingqi53

Contact Razer directly or via their Facebook page.. good chance they'll send you a legit one for free after hearing your story


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *absent*
> 
> Chinese, how surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> Please learn to read the trader is in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very good fake can barely tell.
Click to expand...

But it was probably made in China...


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> But it was probably made in China...


Indeed, but so are all Razer mice.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken they are actually allowed to make these fake copies in china or they will just look the other way


Some factories sell or "allow" the use of the originals or flawed molds to produce a "copy" of products. Some times people just happen to get a hold of those molds that have imperfections and use them. That or they get a hold of shells that didn't pass QC. Then they use the cheapest internals they can get to produce a so called clone.

Most of the time you can be sure it is a fake if the price is way lower than the original MSRP. So if you see something half the price than the original you are better off to stay away unless it is from a trusted retailer.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Some factories sell or "allow" the use of the originals or flawed molds to produce a "copy" of products. Some times people just happen to get a hold of those molds that have imperfections and use them. That or they get a hold of shells that didn't pass QC. Then they use the cheapest internals they can get to produce a so called clone.
> Most of the time you can be sure it is a fake if the price is way lower than the original MSRP. So if you see something half the price than the original you are better off to stay away unless it is from a trusted retailer.


I'm sure its not just the mold. If the OP opened up the fake it would have different (cheaper) insides than the original...The original drivers didn't work on the fake so they can't be the same components inside...


----------



## zinfinion

Welcome to the ghost shift.

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2006/05/01/8375455/index.htm
http://www.moneynews.com/NealAsbury/asbury-race-Innovate-Steal/2011/08/04/id/406066

There's plenty more on the topic.


----------



## Riou

I hope this does not become a widespread problem.







I suppose buying from trusted resellers should still be okay although Newegg did accidentally sell counterfeit Intel CPUs before.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I'm sure its not just the mold. If the OP opened up the fake it would have different (cheaper) insides than the original...The original drivers didn't work on the fake so they can't be the same components inside...


As I said. That is the point. You get the original molds and use cheap/recycled internals and sell them at half off MSRP. The people who get fooled are those who want to pay significantly less than the standard price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I hope this does not become a widespread problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose buying from trusted resellers should still be okay although Newegg did accidentally sell counterfeit Intel CPUs before.


Even Apple got the old switcheroo. That is rare though.

It is a wide spread thing in China. It is normal practice. That is not to say that people don't get in trouble. You can't even trust the factories you contract to not to sell cheaper versions of your product in Asia. You have to live with that if you are an outsourcing company. This is what happens when you can't open up a factory easily in your country and have to rely on China.


----------



## Skylit

The mice are essentially copied to look the same from an external viewpoint. Theres nothing "original" about the actual tooling used.

Quite common in china, yes.


----------



## pac0tac0

just fyi, these can be purchased in china off alibaba, some times i just search a product im about to buy just to see if there is some sort of black market for the product.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/528663383/for_OEM_Razer_DeathAdder_3500DPI_6D.html

another seller
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/583672401/New_razer_gaming_deathAdder_mouse.html


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

seriously? fake deathadders? almost as abd as those fake Beats headphones...oh wait the real ones are just as bad my mistake


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> But it was probably made in China...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but so are all Razer mice.
Click to expand...

nonono please only fakes come out of china. Not ipods, razer products or anything real. Just fakes.


----------



## Ino.

I contacted Razer directly, will let you know what they say.

One other thing I realized that was wrong: The blue light on the fake one was not pulsating and you could also see that it was placed somewhere different than the original LEDs.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

What made you realise it was fake?

Just from the images (without the side-by-side comparison) I'd never have known.


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow that's crazy.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory*
> 
> What made you realise it was fake?
> Just from the images (without the side-by-side comparison) I'd never have known.


I guess he noticed it because the original drivers didn't work. He said something along those lines earlier.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory*
> 
> What made you realise it was fake?
> Just from the images (without the side-by-side comparison) I'd never have known.


First thing that made me sceptical was the edge at the lower side. You can't really see it well in the pictures, but you could feel it. Then when I wanted to plug it in I realised that the cable was too short (because the normal cable barely reaches my PC with my improvised mousebungee inbetween). After that the next thing I did was Enotus Mouse Test (as usual with a new mouse) and the 800 DPI and 0.5 m/s really were all I needed to be sure. Then I tested the original Razer drivers (normally I play without any drivers for mice) and they said "no Razer mouse detected" or something along those lines.

Also I already own 3 Deathadders (the very first version, the second 3G version and a Black Edition) so I could easily compare them in terms of buildquality.

But you are right, someone who never knew that the real Deathadder is a great mouse could have blamed Razer for bad quality, although it never was Razer in the first place.

Speaking of Razer: Someone here said I should contact them directly, which I did. They responded extremely quickly and are very interested in this case. As a special thanks for me they want to send me a signed special limited edition of the Deathadder! This enlightens my heart as a collector of great mice


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> First thing that made me sceptical was the edge at the lower side. You can't really see it well in the pictures, but you could feel it. Then when I wanted to plug it in I realised that the cable was too short (because the normal cable barely reaches my PC with my improvised mousebungee inbetween). After that the next thing I did was Enotus Mouse Test (as usual with a new mouse) and the 800 DPI and 0.5 m/s really were all I needed to be sure. Then I tested the original Razer drivers (normally I play without any drivers for mice) and they said "no Razer mouse detected" or something along those lines.
> Also I already own 3 Deathadders (the very first version, the second 3G version and a Black Edition) so I could easily compare them in terms of buildquality.
> But you are right, someone who never knew that the real Deathadder is a great mouse could have blamed Razer for bad quality, although it never was Razer in the first place.
> Speaking of Razer: Someone here said I should contact them directly, which I did. They responded extremely quickly and are very interested in this case. As a special thanks for me they want to send me a signed special limited edition of the Deathadder! This enlightens my heart as a collector of great mice


O_O

*Jelouus*...

I'm going to go order one of these fake mice and try to get one of those LOL.

Pics please when you get it?


----------



## Ino.

Will do


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Will do


Oh man, "lucky" you









I currently have the DA BE and loving it. No idea why you want that many DA's though ...


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Oh man, "lucky" you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have the DA BE and loving it. No idea why you want that many DA's though ...


My very first one has a broken mousewheelclick, the second 3G is the one I still use. The BE was supposed to replace that one because of supposed better grip with rubber, which turned out to be a much worse grip for me. The 3.5G was to make sure I had a backup in case my 3G breaks







I tried it and it performs just the same for me, even the lift off seems to be similar on the Puretrak Talent.


----------



## Crooksy

Are the BE's lighter than the old 1800s?


----------



## ZareliMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Speaking of Razer: Someone here said I should contact them directly, which I did. They responded extremely quickly and are very interested in this case. As a special thanks for me they want to send me a signed special limited edition of the Deathadder! This enlightens my heart as a collector of great mice


Unexpected happy ending detected.

Getting a fake is underrated.


----------



## skyn3t

Many people are fooled by this fake razer on ebay. all those chines fakes crap things come from ebay and i do believe a lot cheap pc store has this crap fake razer.


----------



## eXXon

I think this is why a lot of people hate razer saying they produce cheap quality products...... unfair to razer.


----------



## blackmesatech

WTH Ino, buying another DA?...


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> WTH Ino, buying another DA?...


Haha, yeah







I love this mouse so much I wanted to make sure to have a backup. With the Limited Edition they want to send me I have two backups now









Btw: Nice AEK video!


----------



## Fremish

Bu...Bu....Bu....Bu....Bu... I'm dying inside....WHY YOU SO LUCKY! I'm going to go buy a limited edition mouse to feel cool now.


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Haha, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this mouse so much I wanted to make sure to have a backup. With the Limited Edition they want to send me I have two backups now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: Nice AEK video!


You best be framing that LE and hang it on the wall !
Backup he says ... despicable


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Haha, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this mouse so much I wanted to make sure to have a backup. With the Limited Edition they want to send me I have two backups now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: Nice AEK video!


The sensor really is that good but I just can't get over all the other issues I have with the mouse. It just doesn't fit me. I expect pictures of your LE.

Oh and thanks, glad you liked the video.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I think this is why a lot of people hate razer saying they produce cheap quality products...... unfair to razer.


No most of us have just bought a lot of legit razer products that are cheap quality and broke in less than a year. I've owned 7 or 8 razer products, half lasted beyond warranty and half broke in 6-8 months. That's life though.

Edit: Note I still use a razer DA black because the ones that don't break are amazing lol.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> No most of us have just bought a lot of legit razer products that are cheap quality and broke in less than a year. I've owned 7 or 8 razer products, half lasted beyond warranty and half broke in 6-8 months. That's life though.
> Edit: Note I still use a razer DA black because the ones that don't break are amazing lol.


I didn't mean to say that all Razer does is excellent. I know that some of their mice tend to have reliability problems. The only one I ever had though was the mousewheel on my first DA. Anyway, the point is to raise awareness that you shouldn't buy from unknown retailers, like on Ebay for example. There are many fakes around it seems.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> But it was probably made in China...


What isn't?

Nice find OP, +rep for spotting something like this.


----------



## u-1221

Ok so I just recieved my Deathadder 3.5G that I ordered from Ebay, from Korea to be more precise.I found this thread just yesterday I didn´t even realize that there are fake DA out there.I know that there are fake Abyssus ordered from Ebay for like 18 $.I had one fake and had to return it and get the refund.
Now about Deathadder 3.5G that i got from Ebay, it costed 46.99 $, but I am really confused.The box is like mixture of Fake and Genuine version that you posted .Front side of the box looks like the genuine one.But the back side has this chinese writings, and also blue logo at the bottom for "Compatible with Windows 7" and looks exactly the same as "Fake" box that you pictured, except the sealed stickers they are sealed pretty good.
Now about the mouse itself.It is absolutelly the same as the Genuine one from your post.
-It has gold plated connector and connector looks the same as genuine one.
-Cable length is as it should be,
-Razer logo is pulsating and it is centered just perfect,
-Mouse wheel looks like the genuine one,
-Side buttons don´t stick out too much they are out just a little bit like in the original one
-Inside the box there is all the content like in your pictured with stickers,product catalog,master guide,quick start guide and other stuff in black "envelope"
-Edge of the shell is just perfect
-Bottom side of the mouse looks exactly like yours original one the sensor and the plastic
-I downloaded Razer Synapse and installed it and MY mouse is recognized with no problems as Deathadder 3.5G

I tested it with enotous mouse test and I could get speed 2.72 m/s, and polling speed around 870Hz when i moved my mouse extremely fast at 1800 dpi and 1000Hz polling rate
I am using this mouse testing software for the first time so I don´t know what to write in "model name" should I write DeathAdder 3.5G or Razer DeathAdder 3.5G or....?or it doesn´t matter?
The only problem I get is in the "precision tab "of this mouse testing software, no matter how far I move my hand in one direction it says I sould stop after it exceeds 2 meters it is going so slow like 0.1 or 0.2m, not even near 2meters, after i move my mouse across half side of my desk.
I don´t know what firmware version is in my DA, I dont know how to check it, and also what firmware should I use as my LOD is way to high right now, and where to find firmware for DA 3.5 G I just can´t find it on razerzone.com LOL??

So now I am really confused.I mean is this Genuine or Fake Razer mouse that I have.
Please guys I want to hear your opinion.
I will test it a little bit ingame but I am really confused
I forgot to ask If anyone had problems with fake Razer goliathus padz, as I recieved one from Ebay that I payed 22 $ and I think it is fake as Razer logo is a bit different hm...??

Thx in advance
Sorry for long thread and sorry for my English If there are mistakes, as I am German.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u-1221*
> 
> Ok so I just recieved my Deathadder 3.5G...


To make it short: As your mouse is recognized it should be a real one, your Enotus results look fine too, although it should track even faster, but you really have to try to move your arm that fast. About Enotus precision test: just hold down your mousebutton and move your mouse across the pad until you reach 2m distance, you can move it back and forth, in circles, whatever, just make sure to move it for more than 2m. If you have more questions just PM me, in German if you want as I'm German too


----------



## end0rphine

Synapse 2.0 screws with the tracking. Uninstall that crap.


----------



## Skylit

Wonder if people will read that some years for now and assume Synapse is bad for the 2k13 model.

Well, not like it matters


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Wonder if people will read that some years for now and assume Synapse is bad for the 2k13 model.
> Well, not like it matters


The question is: Is it? Or does it work fine with it? Or much more important: Does the new DA still work without drivers like the actual ones, with that I mean "1800 DPI, 500 Hz" default fresh out of the box?


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Wonder if people will read that some years for now and assume Synapse is bad for the 2k13 model.
> Well, not like it matters


haha yes








but that's very typical for communities like this. and a default "listening to friends" customer.
they don't understand the fact, that the failure of integrating an old legacy product in a new driver system, which in fact happened,
doesn't mean that products based on this very new software/driver system can work like a charm.
im no fan of synapse at all, but i don't think there will be any negative things to see on the DA2013 in connection with synapse, like on former models.


----------



## Ino.

Just to let you guys know: Today I received my "limited Edition" Deathadder from Razer







It's pretty much a BE with a different Box, it has a steelclip at the side and looks very nice in my shelf.


----------



## sharik987

hello
Fake it?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/OEM-Boxed-Razer-DeathAdder-Mouse-Upgrade-Razer-Megasoma-Mouse-pad-3500DPI-Best-Selling-Free-Shipping/503646_753100485.html
Why don't support drive?


----------



## thegreatsquare

I was looking at my somewhat scuffed 3.5g I got at Best Buy in a poorly lit room. Here is an easy one for comparison, the fake has forgotten to put a space after the coma.


----------



## pit86UK

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Razer-DeathAdder-2013-6400-DPI-4G-Optical-Sensor-Gaming-Mouse-for-PC-Mac-/271332497034?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_JoysticksJoypadsGamepads&hash=item3f2cad568a

Fake or true?tell me becouse i want bay it. Item have 1y warrenty


----------



## ronal

What do you guys think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Razer-DeathAdder-2013-6400dpi-4G-Optical-Gaming-Wired-USB-MouseRazer-DeathAdder-/261360025848?pt=Mice&hash=item3cda4580f8


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Razer-DeathAdder-2013-6400dpi-4G-Optical-Gaming-Wired-USB-MouseRazer-DeathAdder-/261360025848?pt=Mice&hash=item3cda4580f8


fake
for sure


----------



## takasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Razer-DeathAdder-2013-6400dpi-4G-Optical-Gaming-Wired-USB-MouseRazer-DeathAdder-/261360025848?pt=Mice&hash=item3cda4580f8


I've noticed an increase of similar listings on eBay of this kind as well, selling DA2013's and Naga12's for 20USD inclusive of shipping. As someone who purchases from China quite frequently, I'm 99% sure its' a scam or a fake as for someone to ship something inclusive of shipping / eBay / Paypal feels, the mouse itself mouse have costed $7-8 USD to make any sort of profit (which would still be quite small by any means). To my knowledge, there aren't any at this price point in China at the moment, that is real of course.

The listing has been listed multiple times by multiple accounts using the exact same listing format by two previous eBay sellers, very likely to be the same person. One of the accounts, after receiving a lot of negative feedback in a span of 2 weeks, has been deactivated. The other - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Razer-DeathAdder-2013-6400dpi-4G-Optical-Gaming-Wired-USB-Mouse-/111237322285?pt=Mice&hash=item19e642d62d, has gone into a similar situation, receiving massive amounts of negative feedback, and proceeded to set his feedback to private. This third seller appears to use the exact same listing as well.

As to other sellers who sell at 35 / 40USD+, most of them are pretty legit in my opinion, and makes sense at the price point they're selling. Usually when a listing seems too good to be true, you know there's something up.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Don't be confused. Stay away from Fleebay, spend your money and buy from trusted retailer. Even if it's genuine, Razers (and mice in general) aren't the most reliable devices. So return policies and shipping costs matter.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Don't be confused. Stay away from Fleebay, spend your money and buy from trusted retailer. Even if it's genuine, Razers (and mice in general) aren't the most reliable devices. So return policies and shipping costs matter.


buying it on ebay saves what? 10$ lol.. yeah id buy from trusted vendor all day.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

It really depends on the retailer. This reseller has no feedback, and sells all kind of tat. So, me, I'll pass. Maybe it's inventory stock from shops going out of business (which is what these scroungers usually get), maybe it's fake, maybe it's got a two months waiting time (yes, it's a classic scam), maybe it's the real deal.. Just not for me. I've gone the cheap and dirty route before, sometimes it's fine, sometimes it's not. You basically take a punt.


----------



## Asus11

avoid ebay too many fake razers about


----------



## naklow

hi everybody,

I've just joined the forum. Firstly, I must say that I'm impressed by your detection about fake DA. If still there is someone to detect, I want to ask about one.

whay do you say about this one?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/Razer-Deathadder-3500DPI-gaming-mouse-Brand-new-Fast-free-shipping-Without-Retail-packing/1346150494.html#

you know, DA 3.5G get old after DA G4 released. I think that can make the price of 3.5Gs reasonable. Also, the price isn't too low. Also, I've compared all photos if these are really taken from the product. I've seen a lot of positive feedback on comments. Some of buyers says "it is %100 original"







also they say software is working on it.

Could you take a look pls? I wanna have this if it is really not fake.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FredgHar

Razer does not make "old" versions of theyr hardware if they are releasing new one. They dont keep overstock's also. Obviously fake.

you can confirm it just by looks. It's not original 3.5G, the right side on original was full gloss here is only partial(photo nr 3)


----------



## naklow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Razer does not make "old" versions of theyr hardware if they are releasing new one. They dont keep overstock's also. Obviously fake.
> 
> you can confirm it just by looks. It's not original 3.5G, the right side on original was full gloss here is only partial(photo nr 3)


thank you for the answer. I think you are talking about 4th photo. you mean original one should be like this, right?



But I'm still confused because I've asked to the seller whether it is original or not. Seller told me that It is Original Deathadder 3500 with Synase 2.0. Also, I can see a lot of comment as it is original.


----------



## FredgHar

Aliexpress for chinese fakes are like mekka for muslim.

Realy avoid buying anything from ther if you want 100% sure it's original. Buy it on your local market - that is best option - or if you local market does not provide good prices (but it would be weird since Razer have same price policy everywhere) then try to look for distributors from neighbour market.

As for how the real old DA should looks like:
http://youtu.be/pn2iYDmVDlo?t=4m30s
you have it right from box.

I think they make it partially glossy b/c when photo istaken from above it looks like real...

if you want something interesting to read reagiding "fakes" on ebay look this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1324292/warning-fake-deathadders-around

1st page ofc. not sure if you looked at photos(how similar fake and real is)

so i'd say it again: avoid buying anything that is sent from china. 99,999999 it's fake. it might be from same factory, made from same component(less likely) but wont have Quality check and so on.


----------



## naklow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Aliexpress for chinese fakes are like mekka for muslim.
> 
> Realy avoid buying anything from ther if you want 100% sure it's original. Buy it on your local market - that is best option - or if you local market does not provide good prices (but it would be weird since Razer have same price policy everywhere) then try to look for distributors from neighbour market.
> 
> As for how the real old DA should looks like:
> http://youtu.be/pn2iYDmVDlo?t=4m30s
> you have it right from box.
> 
> I think they make it partially glossy b/c when photo istaken from above it looks like real...
> 
> if you want something interesting to read reagiding "fakes" on ebay look this thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324292/warning-fake-deathadders-around
> 
> 1st page ofc. not sure if you looked at photos(how similar fake and real is)
> 
> so i'd say it again: avoid buying anything that is sent from china. 99,999999 it's fake. it might be from same factory, made from same component(less likely) but wont have Quality check and so on.


Thank you for your help. you've been very helpful. I have looked and compared almost in all its parts. Actually, it looked like original to me. you know, golden plated usb, braided cable, black point just near to sensor on bottom surface. even I have checked the blank just after the comma on the model number... But you are right they forget to replicate the right side mirror finish







thank you again.

But I do not agree with your idea about religion example above. I think everyone should respect to others beliefs. empathy pls


----------



## FredgHar

I was not mocking muslims or something like that. It was just comparison that first came to my mind and I dont feel like it's offending them or something, but if it looks like this it's not my intention


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naklow*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hi everybody,
> 
> I've just joined the forum. Firstly, I must say that I'm impressed by your detection about fake DA. If still there is someone to detect, I want to ask about one.
> 
> whay do you say about this one?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/Razer-Deathadder-3500DPI-gaming-mouse-Brand-new-Fast-free-shipping-Without-Retail-packing/1346150494.html#
> 
> you know, DA 3.5G get old after DA G4 released. I think that can make the price of 3.5Gs reasonable. Also, the price isn't too low. Also, I've compared all photos if these are really taken from the product. I've seen a lot of positive feedback on comments. Some of buyers says "it is %100 original"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also they say software is working on it.
> 
> Could you take a look pls? I wanna have this if it is really not fake.
> 
> Sorry for my english if there is any mistake.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hm, it looks real to me. The thing that really gives away the fakes is unfortunately when they do not work with Synapse 2.0 or Razer drivers in general.
Btw in Pic 3 the side is full gloss, it's just a very unfortunate image quality coupled with a very bad angle. The reflection of the table looks like the mouse is rough there.

Anyway, from the looks of it I'd say real.


----------



## FredgHar

But Ino, as you did in first post it's really hard to distinguish them even compared one to each other(original/fake). Even if it's real that its reflection of table on gloss paint.. the thing is it's sent from china - product that is like 2 years out of production, and whole auction smells fishy.

In my "carrier" i bought few goods to check if they are fake or original - diffrent brands like SS/ RAZER for example- from fishy deals like this one.. All of them were fakes sent from china. All of them were sold without retail packing

"he thing that really gives away the fakes is unfortunately when they do not work with Synapse 2.0 or Razer drivers in general."

we have no idea if this one works with synapse. there is only photo of it running on laptop and mouse beside it...thats not proof. Same as it's not proof they say it works.

also when you check over Internet unboxings of old deathadder I cant find any with foil over whole bottom side.

SO summarizing - EVEN if not by looks of photos itself(you cannot base you purchase on photos, they might be stock ones or from different auction) you need to judge by auction looks. And it looks fishy as hell. Especially main graphic.

Look at this example, it's from my country:
http://allegro.pl/mysz-optyczna-razer-deathadder-3500dpi-gwarancja-i4036518902.html

this IS fake, probably same source as your auction. Bought from same factory that supplies all kind ebays and other shops with fakes.

It's up to you, i would rather spent few bucks more and have peace of mind - remember goods bought from china means really poor RMA procedure and long time of await.


----------



## naklow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Hm, it looks real to me. The thing that really gives away the fakes is unfortunately when they do not work with Synapse 2.0 or Razer drivers in general.
> Btw in Pic 3 the side is full gloss, it's just a very unfortunate image quality coupled with a very bad angle. The reflection of the table looks like the mouse is rough there.
> 
> Anyway, from the looks of it I'd say real.


Thank you for the answer. forgive me but I still couldn't understand. do you mention of this photo ? if you are, I made a comparison.



only this photo makes me confused. otherwise, Ive almost decided to buy it









Additionally, Ive asked to seller that if photos are taken from this product. he said yes. Of course he ca say lie to sell it but I don't think 100 pages of commenter do.


----------



## FredgHar

I've found very similar photo over internet, same on white table and there you can see its reflection(coz of table texture):
http://i.imgur.com/MLpgtsn.jpg

however even in matter of this fact i still think it;s fake. And comment's? never trust them. Especially 98% of comment on this auction are 5 stars based on fast delivery/good seller, not for product.

1 comment for example:
"does not come with driver SW and driver from Internet does not work 100%. Scroll wheel does not work properly because of SW issue."

so even if software works there might be some issue. eve more fishy.

If you buy this mouse then please come back to us with some small tests to see who was right


----------



## naklow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> But Ino, as you did in first post it's really hard to distinguish them even compared one to each other(original/fake). Even if it's real that its reflection of table on gloss paint.. the thing is it's sent from china - product that is like 2 years out of production, and whole auction smells fishy.
> 
> In my "carrier" i bought few goods to check if they are fake or original - diffrent brands like SS/ RAZER for example- from fishy deals like this one.. All of them were fakes sent from china. All of them were sold without retail packing
> 
> "he thing that really gives away the fakes is unfortunately when they do not work with Synapse 2.0 or Razer drivers in general."
> 
> we have no idea if this one works with synapse. there is only photo of it running on laptop and mouse beside it...thats not proof. Same as it's not proof they say it works.
> 
> also when you check over Internet unboxings of old deathadder I cant find any with foil over whole bottom side.
> 
> SO summarizing - EVEN if not by looks of photos itself(you cannot base you purchase on photos, they might be stock ones or from different auction) you need to judge by auction looks. And it looks fishy as hell. Especially main graphic.
> 
> Look at this example, it's from my country:
> http://allegro.pl/mysz-optyczna-razer-deathadder-3500dpi-gwarancja-i4036518902.html
> 
> this IS fake, probably same source as your auction. Bought from same factory that supplies all kind ebays and other shops with fakes.
> 
> It's up to you, i would rather spent few bucks more and have peace of mind - remember goods bought from china means really poor RMA procedure and long time of await.


You are right. Of course I take your comment into account. But, in my country this brand is not widely available. Even if you find it in big cities, price is around 74 $. more than twice. waiting time is not problem for me and I have a lot of friend here shopping from aliexpress.com. They told me that is safe up to 80€ purchase. Shortly, if this is original, I don't want to miss it.









thank you.


----------



## naklow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> I've found very similar photo over internet, same on white table and there you can see its reflection(coz of table texture):
> http://i.imgur.com/MLpgtsn.jpg
> 
> however even in matter of this fact i still think it;s fake. And comment's? never trust them. Especially 98% of comment on this auction are 5 stars based on fast delivery/good seller, not for product.
> 
> 1 comment for example:
> "does not come with driver SW and driver from Internet does not work 100%. Scroll wheel does not work properly because of SW issue."
> 
> so even if software works there might be some issue. eve more fishy.
> 
> If you buy this mouse then please come back to us with some small tests to see who was right


Yes. many about fast delivery but also there are about product. Can you send the auction link to me where you see that comment? btw I'm asking questions to buyer to understand that is really genuine. Lastly, I sent the photo of right side of original one. Maybe he changes his mind and tell me about the reality


----------



## Ino.

Well, even if the model in the pictures is genuine he could still send you a different one etc. You will not be safe when buying online from an untrusted source. If there is no return policy the risk is on you.
But if you do buy one just try if it works with Synapse, if it does it's genuine.


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naklow*
> 
> Yes. many about fast delivery but also there are about product. Can you send the auction link to me where you see that comment? btw I'm asking questions to buyer to understand that is really genuine. Lastly, I sent the photo of right side of original one. Maybe he changes his mind and tell me about the reality


That link is in comments on page u provided with that mouse,

@Ino.
"But if you do buy one just try if it works with Synapse, if it does it's genuine."
What problem is to make any mouse work with synapse? I mean if you software engineer even not too good.


----------



## naklow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> That link is in comments on page u provided with that mouse,
> 
> @Ino.
> "But if you do buy one just try if it works with Synapse, if it does it's genuine."
> What problem is to make any mouse work with synapse? I mean if you software engineer even not too good.


thanks both of you. You've been very helpful so far. I think I'm gonna take a chance.







shipping takes 15-27 days to here. So, if I buy it, I will share my expriences here.

until then, see you


----------



## FredgHar

well, I'll start to count days till you get it

1. If i was right nothing changes
2. iF i was wrong I will use all my "power" to check how was that possible. Since taking into account all possibilieties, knowledge and market research it should be fake. if not.. well. I need to work more,

So please come back to us and share some tests.


----------



## krumpking

So I recently bought the mouse from http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161276838161&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:CA:3160
thought it was legit because the seller was from Toronoto, after receiving the item today the mouse could not be read on Synapse 2.0 or any drivers downloaded from the Razer site. Funny thing the seller gave me two of these instead of one.


----------



## teeg

Could this listening be considered as selling authentic DA 3500s?

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Deathadder-Infrared-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B002Q4U5DK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398734808&sr=8-2&keywords=razer+deathadder

Was hoping to try a DA 3500 but a little cautious after this thread.


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krumpking*
> 
> So I recently bought the mouse from http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161276838161&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:CA:3160
> thought it was legit because the seller was from Toronoto, after receiving the item today the mouse could not be read on Synapse 2.0 or any drivers downloaded from the Razer site. Funny thing the seller gave me two of these instead of one.


Well mate razer for 10$? Well.......


----------



## krumpking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Well mate razer for 10$? Well.......


I wouldn't know lol since it was a bid and guy was from Tdot, making him a bit more reasonable than someone from china


----------



## naklow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> well, I'll start to count days till you get it
> 
> 1. If i was right nothing changes
> 2. iF i was wrong I will use all my "power" to check how was that possible. Since taking into account all possibilieties, knowledge and market research it should be fake. if not.. well. I need to work more,
> 
> So please come back to us and share some tests.


*Hi again,

I was busy with my business so far.That's why I couldn't write here for a long time. I got my DA3500 about 1 week ago and this is ORIGINAL. It is very smooth. All is working. I synchronized with synapse 2.0. Actually, my pc recognized it as a razer at first connecting. Then it asked me to want download razer synapse 2.0. I signed up razerzone.com. Now I'm using the software as well. I can suggest this seller to everyone. I bought it at price of 32$. There was a discount for a while.







:sniper:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Razer-Deathadder-3500DPI-gaming-mouse-Brand-new-Fast-free-shipping-Without-Retail-packing/1346150494.html

It is the only disadventage that product has not a retail package. But I think, it is %100 original.

Here I sent some photos of it. Sorry for resolution of photos.*





*Have a nice days*


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naklow*
> 
> *Hi again,
> 
> I was busy with my business so far.That's why I couldn't write here for a long time. I got my DA3500 about 1 week ago and this is ORIGINAL. It is very smooth. All is working. I synchronized with synapse 2.0. Actually, my pc recognized it as a razer at first connecting. Then it asked me to want download razer synapse 2.0. I signed up razerzone.com. Now I'm using the software as well. I can suggest this seller to everyone. I bought it at price of 32$. There was a discount for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sniper:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Razer-Deathadder-3500DPI-gaming-mouse-Brand-new-Fast-free-shipping-Without-Retail-packing/1346150494.html
> 
> It is the only disadventage that product has not a retail package. But I think, it is %100 original.
> 
> Here I sent some photos of it. Sorry for resolution of photos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a nice days*


Looks legit especially if Synapse recognizes it. Hopefully your scroll wheel doesn't start glitching like mine did...on 4 units in a row.


----------



## granitov

So bought a 3.5G from Ebay.

The thing that it works with Synapse 2.0 and legacy driver, even accepts firmware (re-accepts actually, since it came with firmware v2.45 onboard already), but _the max speed in Enotus is 0.5 m/s_. It just stops tracking on fast flicks. Tried all USB ports, all CPI/polling rate settings. What do?


----------



## solidus311

I got a mouse from eBay and it passed all tests but cable length. :/

The look (box, mouse itself, buttons, manuals, usb). It synced with synapse 2.0. Automatically updated drivers. The only test it didn't pass was the cable length. Is there any way at all that it can be made with a 6 foot cable and not 7 from the factory?


----------



## FredgHar

Buy it in normal vendor, dont try to oversmart system mate







few bucks saved are not worth so much stress


----------



## Slipgate

Fake steel series mouse pad with LOL logo mouse pad works good as long as it's not made out of harmful chemicals.
I got this in the mail yesterday =) I knew it was fake but didn't care....
I have Fake Razer speed edition mouse pads with different shades of green snake logos =)


----------



## r0ach

My 3600 DPI g400 broke and I ordered another off EBAY. The seller was located in California with Korean writing on the box. Physically, everything looks identical, but the cursor movement is nowhere near as good as my original, and the middle mouse button takes about 3x as much pressure to push down, so pretty sure there's fake G400's out too.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slipgate*
> 
> 
> 
> Fake steel series mouse pad with LOL logo mouse pad works good as long as it's not made out of harmful chemicals.
> I got this in the mail yesterday =) I knew it was fake but didn't care....
> I have Fake Razer speed edition mouse pads with different shades of green snake logos =)


LOL that logo reminds me of


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidus311*
> 
> I got a mouse from eBay and it passed all tests but cable length. :/
> 
> The look (box, mouse itself, buttons, manuals, usb). It synced with synapse 2.0. Automatically updated drivers. The only test it didn't pass was the cable length. Is there any way at all that it can be made with a 6 foot cable and not 7 from the factory?


I wouldn't worry as long as it syncs with Synapse. They might have used shorter cables on different batches.


----------



## Skylit

You'd be surprised. Saw a fake Taipan with real internal parts branded for razer (S9189, legal issues if sold outside), albeit poor soldering not done by manufacturer. Externals (Shell, Cable, etc) all fake.

Not sure about imports since that was domestic issue brought up on chinese forums.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> You'd be surprised. Saw a fake Taipan with real internal parts branded for razer (S9189, legal issues if sold outside), albeit poor soldering not done by manufacturer. Externals (Shell, Cable, etc) all fake.
> 
> Not sure about imports since that was domestic issue brought up on chinese forums.


And its not like copying the internals is too hard anyway, who knows, (practically)same hardware is easily acquired, and letting one FW copy slip is probably not too hard either.


----------



## Skylit

That could be possible with USB watchdog device, but I believe the physical branded chip (COB package) was leaked outside.

Was just too detailed to be a retext 9800, but I suppose there's always a possibly.


----------



## jesusnadinosaur

Wow I was thinking the same thing. I've been collet in the razer deathadder transformers mice and I ordered a Megatron off amazon from japan and it came yesterday and I suspect it to be a fake. And it wasn't cheap. Said it was brand new but didn't come with a box. Comparing it to optimus there are subtle differences, not much but it could just be the Japanese version is different...idk but I've contacted the seller and told them I want my box, a replacement or a refund. The others are going for 150 to 275 so this bieng 70 is not a little suspicious now that I think about it. Here's megatron next to optimus. Also there is Japanese writing on megatron, if it is authentic it's pretty cool but I would have loved the box ad I planned to put it on a shelf with the bnib optimus I have.



And here is the bottom. The thing that caught my eye and made me suspect it was a fake was the s/n as optimus doesnt t have it.


----------



## d0pam1n

Hello everyone i'm new at gaming products and just bought asus rog series laptop so i want to buy a nice mouse and i would be very thankful if anyone have a look of this two and tell me should i take the risk and order one of the both..









http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Razer-Deathadder-2013-6400DPI-4G-Optical-sensor-Fast-Free-shipping-in-Stock-Wihout-Retail-Box/803343_1653511940.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Razer-Deathadder-3500DPI-gaming-mouse-Brand-new-Fast-free-shipping-Without-Retail-packing/803343_1346150494.html

Thanks.. : )


----------



## Trull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0pam1n*
> 
> Hello everyone i'm new at gaming products and just bought asus rog series laptop so i want to buy a nice mouse and i would be very thankful if anyone have a look of this two and tell me should i take the risk and order one of the both..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Razer-Deathadder-2013-6400DPI-4G-Optical-sensor-Fast-Free-shipping-in-Stock-Wihout-Retail-Box/803343_1653511940.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Razer-Deathadder-3500DPI-gaming-mouse-Brand-new-Fast-free-shipping-Without-Retail-packing/803343_1346150494.html
> 
> Thanks.. : )


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Razer-Deathadder-3-5G-3500-DPI-Gaming-Mouse-100-NEW-/121527314772

^ Legit and cheap.


----------



## shawnoen

Received one today and was clearly fake. Sharp edges, sleeve on cable is smaller, serial number on the box is different from number on the mouse itself.

Decided to open it up and see what was inside....

Fake on top, real on the bottom. You can see the fake has cheap LED assemblies. The LED for the top logo still has the legs. They didn't even bother to cut them shorter, lol!!!!

Also, look at the foam covering the LED for the sensor. GARBAGE!



Real Razer mouse has a connector for the cord so it can be removed/swapped, fake is poorly soldered....



Real Deathadder connector:



Serial number mismatch:


----------



## genericcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Received one today and was clearly fake. Sharp edges, sleeve on cable is smaller, serial number on the box is different from number on the mouse itself.
> 
> Decided to open it up and see what was inside....
> 
> Fake on top, real on the bottom. You can see the fake has cheap LED assemblies. The LED for the top logo still has the legs. They didn't even bother to cut them shorter, lol!!!!
> 
> Also, look at the foam covering the LED for the sensor. GARBAGE!


Would be nice to mention where you bought it and how much you paid for it.
Also, did you test the sensor?


----------



## shawnoen

Purchased here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141756508144?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Also, look here. The fake one posted there has the same serial number ending in 6666.

https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/3d9a68/psa_fake_razer_deathadders_on_ebay/


----------



## granitov

*shawnoen,* the lower sticker on the photo is also an aftermarket third party one (notice the not centered S/N). I have 3 deathadders with that kind of a sticker, 2 of them are fake. The one you could call "real" is just a coincidence because the seller wants to be at least a little bit decent, although it's obviously a refurbrished unit.

In addition, the seller mentioned in your post is just some random guy with 2 rep points. Probably bought a fake elsewhere and wanted to resell it.

For further thinking: the two fake ones were from Ebay, the real one was from taobao.


----------



## shawnoen

Seller sold 4 of them in that auction alone!


----------



## shawnoen

Filed a complaint with ebay and was refunded very quickly. Mouse is now in the trash!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naklow*
> 
> *Hi again,
> 
> I was busy with my business so far.That's why I couldn't write here for a long time. I got my DA3500 about 1 week ago and this is ORIGINAL. It is very smooth. All is working. I synchronized with synapse 2.0. Actually, my pc recognized it as a razer at first connecting. Then it asked me to want download razer synapse 2.0. I signed up razerzone.com. Now I'm using the software as well. I can suggest this seller to everyone. I bought it at price of 32$. There was a discount for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sniper:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Razer-Deathadder-3500DPI-gaming-mouse-Brand-new-Fast-free-shipping-Without-Retail-packing/1346150494.html
> 
> It is the only disadventage that product has not a retail package. But I think, it is %100 original.
> 
> Here I sent some photos of it. Sorry for resolution of photos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a nice days*


That's FAKE, look at OP's pictures; the SERIAL NUMBER should be under the barcode..


----------



## daniel0731ex

Yes, he should definitely ask for his money back before time runs out...


----------



## umeng2002

Organized crime...


----------



## agsz

Didn't realize his post was from last year, I'm quite special


----------



## bibs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Received one today and was clearly fake. Sharp edges, sleeve on cable is smaller, serial number on the box is different from number on the mouse itself.
> 
> Decided to open it up and see what was inside....
> 
> Fake on top, real on the bottom. You can see the fake has cheap LED assemblies. The LED for the top logo still has the legs. They didn't even bother to cut them shorter, lol!!!!
> 
> Also, look at the foam covering the LED for the sensor. GARBAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> Real Razer mouse has a connector for the cord so it can be removed/swapped, fake is poorly soldered....
> 
> 
> 
> Real Deathadder connector:
> 
> 
> 
> Serial number mismatch:


Thanks for posting this! I've also been duped. I have asked for a refund on ebay, contacted the seller, awaiting a reply.

Is there anything else I can or should do?

I have bought from:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Razer-DeathAdder-Color-Ergonomic-Gaming-Mouse-with-3500-DPI-/181983704016?hash=item2a5f12f3d0:g:IHYAAOSwkZhWTwzO


----------



## genericcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bibs213*
> 
> Thanks for posting this! I've also been duped. I have asked for a refund on ebay, contacted the seller, awaiting a reply.
> 
> Is there anything else I can or should do?
> 
> I have bought from:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Razer-DeathAdder-Color-Ergonomic-Gaming-Mouse-with-3500-DPI-/181983704016?hash=item2a5f12f3d0:g:IHYAAOSwkZhWTwzO


I mean you got a working deathadder for a third of the price. It's not like there's any pride in owning a genuine razer product, on the contrary.


----------



## bibs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genericcc*
> 
> I mean you got a working deathadder for a third of the price. It's not like there's any pride in owning a genuine razer product, on the contrary.


who buys stuff for pride? I just wanted what was described


----------



## wmoftw

good rule of thumb for buying da: if it's under $35 be weary. china ones were $25, used legit ones from ebay users were $30-ish. new DA's that are legit are min $35 usually


----------



## bibs213

I've managed to get a refund


----------



## CptPrice

Guys, is it fake or not? Has anybody ordered anything from this seller?
http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Razer-Deathadder-2013-6400DPI-4G-Optical-sensor-Fast-Free-shipping-in-Stock-Wihout-Retail-Box/1653511940.html


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptPrice*
> 
> Guys, is it fake or not? Has anybody ordered anything from this seller?
> http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Razer-Deathadder-2013-6400DPI-4G-Optical-sensor-Fast-Free-shipping-in-Stock-Wihout-Retail-Box/1653511940.html


Need pics of the bottom, but @ $52.99, you can literally buy on Amazon for less now I think..


----------



## CptPrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Need pics of the bottom, but @ $52.99, you can literally buy on Amazon for less now I think..



here it is


----------



## daniel0731ex

Umm, real Deathadders have poorly soldered ribbon cables that breaks off easily, at least on my Black Edition which I know for certain is authentic.


----------



## granitov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Umm, real Deathadders have poorly soldered ribbon cables that breaks off easily, at least on my Black Edition which I know for certain is authentic.


'Dat feel when fake is built better than original.


----------



## kokoska

I ordered a razer deathadder 3.5g from aliexpress for 24$~ bucks and here is the outcome

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHLJSB9Mvt0


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokoska*
> 
> I ordered a razer deathadder 3.5g from aliexpress for 24$~ bucks and here is the outcome
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHLJSB9Mvt0


What's the LOD? Do the legacy drivers detect it and can you modify the DPI? Show us the actual build quality of the mouse, scroll wheel, serial, etc. Have you tried with another surface?


----------



## kokoska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> What's the LOD? Do the legacy drivers detect it and can you modify the DPI? Show us the actual build quality of the mouse, scroll wheel, serial, etc. Have you tried with another surface?


I wasnt trying to review it, i just wanted to make a video for a seller. But to answer your questions (i might even do a video for a few weeks but i don't think its necessary)

LOD is high like on every other 3.5g, it's recognized in razer synapse, yes dpi is manageable, i don't see anything wrong with the build quality of the mouse, maybe its more light in weight than the original, serial code is the same as on the real one i mean its placed where it should be and to answer your last question, i used 3 different mousepads (ss qck+, ss qck and ss qck+ navi edition). If you got any other questions i'll be more than a glad to answer you.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokoska*
> 
> I wasnt trying to review it, i just wanted to make a video for a seller. But to answer your questions (i might even do a video for a few weeks but i don't think its necessary)
> 
> LOD is high like on every other 3.5g, it's recognized in razer synapse, yes dpi is manageable, i don't see anything wrong with the build quality of the mouse, maybe its more light in weight than the original, serial code is the same as on the real one i mean its placed where it should be and to answer your last question, i used 3 different mousepads (ss qck+, ss qck and ss qck+ navi edition). If you got any other questions i'll be more than a glad to answer you.


Yeah seems like the mouse is genuine enough but there's a problem with the sensor on surfaces, have you attempted to clean the lens out? If you haven't maybe there's something in there blocking the lens.


----------



## kokoska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Yeah seems like the mouse is genuine enough but there's a problem with the sensor on surfaces, have you attempted to clean the lens out? If you haven't maybe there's something in there blocking the lens.


Yep, i cleaned it..


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokoska*
> 
> Yep, i cleaned it..


Yeah sounds faulty, would just replace it as well.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> 'Dat feel when fake is built better than original.


AAhhhh YES, when it comes to Razer branded products. Nothing to disagree with here because the fakers are actually doing a better job than the so-called 'official' Company, go figure.


----------



## jsx3

Lol you're an idiot.


----------



## Dienz

I have a deathadder for my laptop.... I'm pretty sure it's legit but now I want to verify...

...even though all of my current Razer hardware I've picked up at Best Buy...I still feel a need to make sure.


----------



## genericcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokoska*
> 
> I ordered a razer deathadder 3.5g from aliexpress for 24$~ bucks and here is the outcome
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHLJSB9Mvt0


I bought one of those from aliexpress recently and it performs exactly like the one I bought in a store back then. Sorry you got unlucky with the one you got. Most likely QC is nonexistent for those units so it's a bit of a gamble. Definitely worth it for that price if you get a working unit, though.


----------



## Ameko

many aliexpress ones are legit
most of them i'd say
both 3.5g's and 2013/chromas


----------



## MerkageTurk

I still have my Razer Mamba 2012, 4g and rus like new not a single problem.

Purchased from official site when they had 80% discount

Also my black widow ultimate keyboard still runs like new 2013


----------



## Ino.

If the software recognizes it then it's most likely a legit version, but has a defect. So RMA is the only way to go from there.


----------



## granitov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> If the software recognizes it then it's most likely a legit version, but has a defect. So RMA is the only way to go from there.


Wrong, as they've learned to emulate firmware using some cheap MCU, a while ago. The fw is even (re)flashable.

If it has 0.5m/s max. tracking speed and is recognized by Synapse and legacy driver, bet it's the same type of replica i've got two times in a row, with Kailh switches and a removable weight inside. I liked the wheel and the build quality in general of the fake one more, by the way.

kokoska, If it's a suspected fake, do insist on a refund without return of the goods with no fear. Most of Deathadders labeled as 'new' in cheaper segment on Ali and Ebay are most likely fake. Buy either heavily used ones, or new ones from trusted sellers (takasta, etc.).


----------



## kokoska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> Wrong, as they've learned to emulate firmware using some cheap MCU, a while ago. The fw is even (re)flashable.
> 
> If it has 0.5m/s max. tracking speed and is recognized by Synapse and legacy driver, bet it's the same type of replica i've got two times in a row, with Kailh switches and a removable weight inside. I liked the wheel and the build quality in general of the fake one more, by the way.
> 
> kokoska, If it's a suspected fake, do insist on a refund without return of the goods with no fear. Most of Deathadders labeled as 'new' in cheaper segment on Ali and Ebay are most likely fake. Buy either heavily used ones, or new ones from trusted sellers (takasta, etc.).


As you see in the video, it won't track my movement, he is still ignoring me so i'll need to open a dispute which i really wanted to avoid by showing him obvious defection on a video, but yeah, next time ill buy from someone that has a high feedback..


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokoska*
> 
> but yeah, next time ill buy from someone that has a high feedback..


NEVER buy from anyone on Fleabay with a feedback rating below 99%







.


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> NEVER buy from anyone on Fleabay with a feedback rating below 99%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That bad eh?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzaa*
> 
> That bad eh?


Saves you in the long run when you buy anything from them.

Fleabay has it's own habitat for attracting some nasty and deceitful sellers so be aware of that fact. Usually the feedback system works for those rip-off merchants, as it should.

When I buy something from that place, I want that exact item delivered to my front door within a short amount of time with no excuses.


----------

